# Lower Air Deflector Re-Modification.



## freebeer (Aug 28, 2014)

Cool. Is that the Verano underbody air deflector?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

And the engine compartment and everything in it stays MUCH cleaner!

Rob


----------



## Gonzo74 (Mar 1, 2014)

where can I buy a new deflector?


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Check with your dealer. They bought me a new one after an unauthorized hatchet job.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

freebeer said:


> Cool. Is that the Verano underbody air deflector?


In the United Sates, this would be the equivalent route. I was going to try and modify mine but it would be way easier to mod the Verano one to get the same oil build up prevention and less home depot DIY look.


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

A conclusive place to purchase this would be appreciated.

I tried to purchase the splash guard for my Cruze ('12 with the cut deflector before I purchased it) through GM parts direct. Luckily I did the verification emails, as the part number for the whole engine shield 11-12 is the same part number for the driver's side shield of the 13-14, and the original design was not available. Perhaps only in Australia.



Edit: Looks like the Verano would work. I'll try this out in a bit, should be drop in. Also, same shield for all engine types. Kinda strange the part number is different for the different vehicles.

11-12 Cruze: GMPartsDirect.com - Find a Item

14 Verano: GMPartsDirect.com - Find a Item


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

freebeer said:


> Cool. Is that the Verano underbody air deflector?


No, not from the Buick line.. Its a GM part for the Holden Cruze.. P/N95079890


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Robby said:


> And the engine compartment and everything in it stays MUCH cleaner!
> 
> Rob


Yes, less wet coil packs and erroneous low oil pressure lights. That and more salt protection from the up north coast winters. 



Rich+Cruze! said:


> 14 Verano: GMPartsDirect.com - Find a Item


Yes, Verano is the same platform but different engine layout. That is the one being used to undo the GM "engine fire due to oil pooling on the shield when you decide to pour it all down the side of the engine on filter change" recall.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Robby said:


> And the engine compartment and everything in it stays MUCH cleaner!
> 
> Rob


I have tried my best, and still happy after two years.. This will just make it easier.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> I have tried my best, and still happy after two years.. This will just make it easier.
> View attachment 114994



You've done well at keeping things tidy......in your case it will stay that way even longer.

Lookin good!

Rob


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Rich+Cruze! said:


> Edit: Looks like the Verano would work. I'll try this out in a bit, should be drop in. Also, same shield for all engine types. Kinda strange the part number is different for the different vehicles.
> 
> 11-12 Cruze: GMPartsDirect.com - Find a Item
> 
> 14 Verano: GMPartsDirect.com - Find a Item


The part numbers are different only because the Verano part is still the original uncut version of what the Cruze gets now. The Chevy part number is now for the cut shield.


----------



## MemphisR32 (Aug 21, 2014)

What other parts do you need to order on the GMpartsdirect site other than she shield (marked #3) I think the rest of the fasteners are intact holding on the two smaller shields on a 14 cruze?


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

MemphisR32 said:


> What other parts do you need to order on the GMpartsdirect site other than she shield (marked #3) I think the rest of the fasteners are intact holding on the two smaller shields on a 14 cruze?


The screws should be fine. When I pulled mine the large retainers (4, Part Number: 95216004) seemed fused to the splash shield, so you may want two of those. They are larger than the standard plastic rivets.

Unfortunately it is a large part. 44USD for the part would be fine, but it looks like shipping and handling will be close to 40 also.


Edit: Again, I just glanced at the page for those large retainers, and they come with the shield, so no worries there.


----------



## MemphisR32 (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks Rich, I priced the shield out at the local Buick dealer and its within $5 to just order though them rather than feel good I saved $40 on the part but spent $40 to ship it. I had them price the shield but was not sure if I needed the other hardware.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Just for info, I did have to order 2 extra screws as theywere MIA with the section that was cut out. The two very large clips towardsthe rear are locating pins and used to assist in assembly on the productionline. New locating pins came fitted to the shield.


----------

